# Puppy Cut



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is terribly matted and her hair is breaking as I try to de-mat. This just started the last three weeks. I am about to lose it. My question is how long does it take for the puppy cut to grow back to full length? I cut her bangs today, the topnot pulled her hair out on top of her head and now she has a bald spot. It seems that the head hair is breaking the worse (it is like silk) and the rest of her is so thick I can't get a comb through it hardly. It is like combing through mohair yarn. I wanted a full coat; but we have to get past this blowing coat thing, so how long would it take for her to grow back out to the lenght she is now?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tat all depends on how long she is now-how short you cut her-and how fast her hair grows!  It sounds like you and she could use a break though!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is about 4-5 inches long and I would try to get a groomer to take her down to the teddybear look maybe 2 inches


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is silky. If the groomer leaves 2 inches, consider yourself lucky because if she is very matted, they will need to take the hair shorter. I would say 5-6 months if taken a lot shorter, but she would look scruffy in about 3 months and be really puppy like cute!


----------

